# 16y M IBS advice for other teens



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

It all started in Grade 9. This isn't my story but going to a highschool with no friends from my old school did not help, I'm sure the anxiety caused it because up until the first few weeks of g.9 I got IBS. Now I've been through alot and managed to achieve a fully supportive family, school and family doctor which is amazing. For those of you with IBS I suggest you talk to your family doctor to get him to make accommodations for you that your school should follow. I have the ability to leave when I need, work independently and write my test/exams in a completely different room/atmosphere by myself. Talk with your schools Student Services or whatever you might call it. Talk to a guidance teacher and bring your note from your family doctor if he is on board with everything and get accommodations made accordingly. As long as your doctor says you need it, they HAVE TO abide by it. Now part of my IBS is that I get LG or Fecal Body Odour so the leaving/working independently is crucial for my anxiety levels to drop and calm my mind. I suggest you make some changes to your environment rather than trying to endure it, you will be more successful this way. If it wasn't for what I had done, I would have been a drop out. If you have any questions you can message me or email me, I think I have the function enabled on my profile.


----------

